# what's everyone shooting?



## Targets3D (Jan 25, 2010)

Curious to know what the most popular short draw bows being used by serious shooters.


----------



## StephanieMP (Nov 17, 2009)

I shoot a Reflex Excursion.


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

I shoot a Mathews Presitge and have a REALLY short draw length...LOVE the bow..I have two


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

Hoyt Seven37 for target, soon to add a Vicxen to that for hunting . . . hopefully :blob1:


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

I shoot the mathews passion,if i say so myself,its a fine shooting bow!!!!


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

A Hoyt Ultra Elite for target and probably for 3D. Would love to have an AlphaBurner for 3D though. Still use an Equalizer for hunting. It's a great bow for short draw. Imo, they should have kept making it.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Martin Mystic


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

juttaspassion said:


> I shoot the mathews passion,if i say so myself,its a fine shooting bow!!!!


x2! I am shooting a Mathews Passion. I have also shot the Bowtech Equalizer and still have her as my backup.


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Mathews Passion


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Right now I'm shooting s hoyt am32 but in just a few weeks ill be flinging arrows out of a new breed genetix!


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

I've got two Hoyts: UltraElite and ProElite. Love 'em both!


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Im shooting the new Athens bow. the 32 25dl.. I love it..


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Mathews DXT


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I have two Mathews Prestiges, one at 27 inch draw and one at 26.5.


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

I shoot a Mathews Passion all around, love love love my baby. Just took her out to the first 3D shoot of the year here and smoked my last score, (I still suck monkey balls though, need to improve myself:-D)


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I shoot a Hoyt Ultratec for indoor spots, Hoyt Vulcan for Unmarked 3D, Hoyt Contender for Marked outdoor shoots and a Hoyt Katera for hunting. All set at 26" draw.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

*My bow*

Diamond rock. I have a 24" DL.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I shoot a 2008 Mathews DXT. 52# @ 24".


----------



## hoytchic (Jan 29, 2010)

I shoot a hoyt vicxen!! LOVE IT


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Right now I am shooting a BowTech Equalizer, but I expect to take a Black Ops SWAT to Columbus! I will also be getting a BowTech Destroyer. The thing that all 3 bows has in common is 34 in ATA.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I dont have a "short draw" at 27" but I shoot a Hoyt Turbohawk and love it.. took it out on our 1st 3D here last weekend.. and shot my average I shot all yr. last yr. with different bow. :teeth::shade:


----------



## MuzzyTip (Jan 23, 2010)

Martin "Crossfire" - Love It !!


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

Martin P3 and my new bow when it gets here a Martin Scepter 4.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

My draw isn't so short either. Was at a 26.5 with my hoyt that I sold. But I'm a 27 with my Bear lights out. Love the bow. Will be with me for a long time.


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

PSE Xforce Short Draw with the LF Cams. almost 25" DL and 50 Lbs. 

Hunting PSE Xforse Super Short NI---its sweet and short ATA that holds well!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

hello new here but i just thought i would post what i am shooting. i have only been shooting for about 2 weeks now.but i have a bowtech admiral flx its set at 61lbs 24 1/2 inch draw length


----------



## tab14 (Nov 1, 2009)

hoyt alphamax 32 and love it!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Bowtech*

Bowtech Admiral and Guardian. 25.5" draw 55lbs.maxed out could shoot more poundage but then I would have to buy a new bow. lol


----------



## mathewsgirl03 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mathews DXT 25'' draw @ 47# ... sweet little bow if I do say so myself. Hopefully a Prestige isn't too far away in the future either ; )


----------



## Targets3D (Jan 25, 2010)

Interesting. I see a lot of Bowtech and Mathews fans!


----------



## B&B archers (Nov 11, 2009)

*My bow*

I shoot a martin leopard
short draw lenght as well 23.5


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Maxxis 31, love it! 44lbs @ 26" draw. I was shooting a Kobalt last year, almost got the Vicxen and shot them side by side & decided on the Maxxis.


----------



## hoyt0022 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a blue fusion vantage pro for shooting indoors, a red vantage x-7 for shooting 3-d and working on getting a black riser and camo limb maxxis 35 or 32 for hunting.Although i am currently hunting with a one of a kins pse x-force 6 with a crinkle coated black riser(like the hoyt riser) with camo limbs.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Prestige*

Shooting Mathews Prestige. Really like my bow. Use it for indoor and outdoor target shooting. See signature.


----------



## flossie (Oct 28, 2009)

*Shootin*

Bowtech Captain


----------



## ArcheryGirl12 (Feb 17, 2010)

*My Mission*

Mission UX2 :smile:


----------



## LoveMyPassion (Feb 10, 2010)

I shoot a Mathews Passion, and have a 26.5 in dl. I love it!!


----------



## MuzzyTip (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey All .... you will note my post on Feb. 15th.... I was shooting a Martin "Crossfire"... My husband and I have been talking about up-grading my bow. I have looked at the Mathews Passion several times and I think I actually 'drooled' over that bow... Today, my husband totally surprised me - he suggested we go to the pro-shop to pick up some new arrows......we walked in the shop and our friend said "are you here to pick up your new bow" ...... I'm thinking "what ??" Well, the surprise finally started to take shape...my husband had ordered the Passion for me and there it was !! When I kinda recovered from the shock, we headed for the range....What a fantastic bow !! I'm one lucky gal with a wonderful husband!!


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

MuzzyTip said:


> Hey All .... you will note my post on Feb. 15th.... I was shooting a Martin "Crossfire"... My husband and I have been talking about up-grading my bow. I have looked at the Mathews Passion several times and I think I actually 'drooled' over that bow... Today, my husband totally surprised me - he suggested we go to the pro-shop to pick up some new arrows......we walked in the shop and our friend said "are you here to pick up your new bow" ...... I'm thinking "what ??" Well, the surprise finally started to take shape...my husband had ordered the Passion for me and there it was !! When I kinda recovered from the shock, we headed for the range....What a fantastic bow !! I'm one lucky gal with a wonderful husband!!


YAY! Congrats on your new present! What a great Hubby :star:


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

i have 2 bows--> APA Black Mamba X1 25"/45# and a Hoyt Vtec 25"/47#


----------



## Cennet (Feb 7, 2010)

I just started shooting a bow, i've got a Bear Apprentice w. a 26" draw length and it's set at 35# for me right now.


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

I have been shooting for almost 4 yrs now. I shoot a Diamond Edge by Bowtech, however I just ordered my Mathew's Passion last week (pink & purple) I am super excited.


----------



## nicole10 (Jan 14, 2010)

Parker Buckshot...... Seriously excited to upgrade soon.


----------



## emt29817 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just got my PSE Vendetta XS yesterday. I haven't got to really shoot it yet cause I am waiting on all my left handed accessories to come in but I shot it at the bow shop and loved it. I only have a 25 inch draw but it was shooting 252 feet a second with a real heavy arrow. I also have a Diamond Edge and I like it too.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm a super short.... 23" and there are no good bow shops around here when I went shoppin so I'm shooting a Pink Parker sidekick at 23" and 43#s... good little starter bow....shot 2 deer with it this year(missed 8.. not bow fault, unseen twigs and a bad habbit of dropping bow arm to see the shot land...ooops.. bad habit corrected) Hate the plastic cobra sites that came with it though... 

making a special trip to Newport News Virginia this spring to a bow shop...I'm in between a passion and a vixcen... can't wait to try them out...


----------



## Targets3D (Jan 25, 2010)

emt29817 said:


> I just got my PSE Vendetta XS yesterday. I haven't got to really shoot it yet cause I am waiting on all my left handed accessories to come in but I shot it at the bow shop and loved it. I only have a 25 inch draw but it was shooting 252 feet a second with a real heavy arrow. I also have a Diamond Edge and I like it too.


I was thinking about a Vendetta too. I have a similar DL. What draw weight are you shooting. How does it compare to the Diamond Edge?


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Just coming back from shoulder injury and have a Bowtech Destroyer 350 on the way. Bow before that was an 82nd Airborne.


----------



## emt29817 (Jan 6, 2010)

Targets3D said:


> I was thinking about a Vendetta too. I have a similar DL. What draw weight are you shooting. How does it compare to the Diamond Edge?


When I really get to shoot it, I will let you know how it shoots. I got 252 fps at 53# with an arrow that was too long and heavy and with a whisker biscuit rest. I am still waiting on my limb driver to come in to see what speed I get then. I like it better than my edge because it is shorter and lighter and faster. I am only 5"1" tall and I wanted a real short bow. It has a smooth draw. I also played with the Passion before I decided on the Vendetta. I suggest you go and shoot the Vendetta before you decide on any other bow. IBO is faster than my husband's bow and he has a Diamond Marquis.


----------



## swoolley (Feb 16, 2010)

*Short Draw?*

Hi ladies... I'm new around here. I've heard the term "short draw," but have yet to see what actually qualifies as short. My draw length is about 27.5... is that short?


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

swoolley, i would say that isnt short. i have a 24.5" DL and my husband has a 27.5


----------



## MuzzyTip (Jan 23, 2010)

:teeth:


swoolley said:


> Hi ladies... I'm new around here. I've heard the term "short draw," but have yet to see what actually qualifies as short. My draw length is about 27.5... is that short?


Hey Snohomish !! I'm right in your neighborhood! Just East of you. (small world, isn't it)? :teeth::smile: My draw-length is 24" - that might put me in the "short-draw" catagory...


----------



## thebowgurusgirl (Feb 16, 2010)

I shoot a 2010 Bowtech Soldier with the Black Ops finish! Awesome shooting bow!


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm shooting a PSE Chaos now but I will have a Mathews Prestige in about a week for 3D I can't wait!


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

hoyt rintec XL. 25" draw. 31#. all i need to shoot 3d fingers unsighted


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

thebowgurusgirl said:


> I shoot a 2010 Bowtech Soldier with the Black Ops finish! Awesome shooting bow!




do u have a pic of your bow?? i would love to see it in the black ops finish.


----------



## thebowgurusgirl (Feb 16, 2010)

*2010 Bowtech Soldier Black Ops Finish*

Here is a pic of the bow.. I had the choice to go Camo or Black Ops... The Black Ops is very Sleek! Even the guys in the Archery League's said "choose the black" because it is really sharp! The grip we changed to a wooden insert to add a rugged edge to it. My accessories are going to change though cause not sure what I am going to use permenantly on the bow for stablilzing and sight. Wish you could see it in real life because its PURTY!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*Elite?*

I was sorry to see that no other women on this thread are shooting a Elite. I shoot and Elite Cuda and love it. Elite has some good short draw bows.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I've got the 09 Rytera Alien X. Soon to have the Rytera Nemesis, I hope!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

thebowgurusgirl said:


> Here is a pic of the bow.. I had the choice to go Camo or Black Ops... The Black Ops is very Sleek! Even the guys in the Archery League's said "choose the black" because it is really sharp! The grip we changed to a wooden insert to add a rugged edge to it. My accessories are going to change though cause not sure what I am going to use permenantly on the bow for stablilzing and sight. Wish you could see it in real life because its PURTY!



i love it! congrats it is very purty!


----------



## ArchrywAttitude (Mar 25, 2009)

i shoot a pink pse chaos!! i love it..


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

thebowgurusgirl said:


> Here is a pic of the bow.. I had the choice to go Camo or Black Ops... The Black Ops is very Sleek! Even the guys in the Archery League's said "choose the black" because it is really sharp! The grip we changed to a wooden insert to add a rugged edge to it. My accessories are going to change though cause not sure what I am going to use permenantly on the bow for stablilzing and sight. Wish you could see it in real life because its PURTY!


Be sure to check out Dead Center Archery for new Stabilizer. Thats www.deadcenterarchery.com


----------



## just_me (Jan 25, 2010)

I shoot a Diamond Razor Edge. I am a newbie to archery but still love it!


----------



## cortiecole (Jan 26, 2010)

*I shoot....*

I shoot a black PSE Chaos. Pictures to come soon.....I've made it extra purty......=)


----------



## SavageHuntress (Feb 24, 2009)

*Short Draw Length*

I shoot a Hoyt Kobalt @ 48# - My DL is 24"


----------



## grlarcher (Mar 2, 2010)

I shoot a Bowtech Equalizer! I love it!


----------



## DrJeepStr (Dec 27, 2009)

...been shooting for 7 weeks now...with a very sweet red metallic Hoyt Kobalt. I am pulling around 35pounds with a 25ish DL. Shot in one warmup (scored a 354/450) and one FITA Star event where I shot 494/600. I was happy with that but lots of room for improvement! At the warm-up, I also shot the wall with a misfire letting down so *know* that feeling!! :wink: Also learned the hard way that shooting at a three spot face is NOT cool (nor smart) when ya miss and get a big fat Zero when ya could have squeezed a few points on the single target face! Also fat arrows, if tuned properly will squeeze a few points out too! I was shooting 1714's and went to a set of Fat Boy 500's and am loving 'em. Even if they are slower cuz of their weight, the extra diameter has been appreciated in my scores! Cheers! DrJeepStr :cocktail:


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Was shooting a PSE Chaos...Now I'm shooting a Mathews Prestige..I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

Shooting the breeze here on AT while I impatiently wait for my Teal/Black Passion!!! 
LOL!!!


----------



## smower34 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a PSE Chaos and a Hoyt Vicxen. Both at 26" draw - Chaos is set at 40# til the new limbs come in and my Vicxen is at 42# right now. Happy with both!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I use two Hoyts: a ProElite cam .5+ for target and (hopefully, if shoulder is strong enough) an UltraElite w/spirals for field. Both are set at 26.50" and 40ish# 
:wink:


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Amurray said:


> Shooting the breeze here on AT while I impatiently wait for my Teal/Black Passion!!!
> LOL!!!


lol..too funny!


----------



## smower34 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have 2 bows: PSE Chaos and Hoyt Vicxen-both 26" DL. The Chaos currently at 40#, pink with black bubbles (they say pink camo, but not camo, bubbles), but ordered new limbs and the Vixcen (black with hint of pink) is at 42# right now.


----------



## luvmypassion (Jan 10, 2010)

*I'm Confused*

I've only been into archery for about a year and I'm totally hooked! I started out with a second-hand Mathews Ultra Light that I've passed on to my nephew now. This past Christmas I got a Mathews Passion and I absolutely adore it!

My question: Can you use the same bow for competitions and hunting? So many of you seem to have several different bows and I was just wondering what the diference was. Really, no attitude here, I'm just wondering.


----------



## parkergirl1991 (Mar 9, 2010)

I am shooting a Parker Sidekick XP with a 22inch draw length.


----------



## toxic12 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am shooting a PSE Firestorm X that has custom limbs and I love it!


----------



## toxic12 (Oct 4, 2008)

luvmypassion said:


> I've only been into archery for about a year and I'm totally hooked! I started out with a second-hand Mathews Ultra Light that I've passed on to my nephew now. This past Christmas I got a Mathews Passion and I absolutely adore it!
> 
> My question: Can you use the same bow for competitions and hunting? So many of you seem to have several different bows and I was just wondering what the diference was. Really, no attitude here, I'm just wondering.



I shoot the same bow for 3-D and hunting. I just change my stablizer and arrows when I go from one to the other.


----------



## toxic12 (Oct 4, 2008)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> lol..too funny!


I just had my bow "made over" and my 4 week wait took FOREVER lol, I have it back now and love it!


----------

